# TWEETY (disneyland character)



## hohodicestu

Hi guys,

I'm trying to learn the word "Tweety" in all languages, so please post your translacion here.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Whodunit

It's Tweety (English pronunciation) in German, too.

Here's a start. Just switch to the other languages.


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish: It's Tweety (English pronunciation) too


----------



## chaparra

If I am not mistaken, Tweety is Piolin in Spanish...


----------



## lay-z

that's right... in spanish is "piolin"...


----------



## Whodunit

lay-z said:
			
		

> that's right... in spanish is "piolin"...


 
Wikipedia says that it should be "Piol*í*n". I'd agree, but I'm not 100 % sure.


----------



## pickypuck

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wikipedia says that it should be "Piol*í*n". I'd agree, but I'm not 100 % sure.


 
Yes, Piol*í*n.

As a curiosity, although it is a canary, you may find people saying "pollito Piolín".

Afaik, it is not from Disney.

¡Olé!


----------



## badgrammar

French: 
Tweety: Titi
Sylester: Grosminet


----------



## Aleco

*Norwegian:*
- Pip


----------



## jazyk

Portuguese (Brazil at least): Piu-Piu.


----------



## munchkins

Japanese:　トゥイーティー　(pronounciation: Too-ii-tii ---almost same!)


----------



## sdcp

Hungarian: Csőrike (it means little bill)


----------



## panjabigator

I wonder how many Spanish speakers in the US would know the word piolin for Tweety.  In India, in any language, it is Tweety.  Any attempt to coin a word for Tweety, in my opinion, would be insane.


----------



## vespista

In Swedish it's the same as in Norwegian "Pip" (pronounced like "peep" btw). But isn't Tweety bird a Warner Bros cartoon (rather than Disney)?


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian it's Твити (pronounced as Tveetee).


----------



## ics

In greek is "τουίτη" or "τουίτυ" (pronounce tuìti), just the trascription of the tweety name in greek.


----------



## Cereth

I wonder why in almost all the world the name is tweety and in spanish is piolón i do not find any correlation.....


----------



## Chazzwozzer

By the way, Tweety is a character in the Warner Bros, not Disney.


----------



## mimimenee

in finnish: Tipi
in italian: Titti


----------



## Akialuz

Piolín is a Warner Bros character...  ;o)  
~Akialuz


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In Dutch it's _Tweety _and _Sylvester_.

Frank


----------



## knakts

It's translated "Čvīks" in Latvian.  Pronounced something like "*ch*v*eek*".

Apparently based on translation of "to tweet" which is "čivināt".


----------

